# My wife is hiring.



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Any of you Guys have wives needing work (8-4)on Saturday. My wife owns a Cleaning company(A Clean Break) and they clean Rental properties on Navarre Beach. They are looking for ofa couple hard working women to help out on Saturday and possibly some through the week. If interestedPlease call Ann at 565-0919

*She needs a few more!*


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

She still needs a few hard workng women. 565-0920 Thanks


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has your wife gotten a break.. I'm looking for a cleaning girl to clean new construction.. are last girl up and left..


----------

